# cheapest rental spot btw Denver & Dillon



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

anybody know the cheapest rental location between denver and dillon. 3 years ago the REI in lakewood rented full set ups for around $14/day, but they stopped renting. So far I found Christy Sports for $29/day. 

i got my own setup thankgod, but friends that are complete beginners need basic setups. thanks for any help.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Larson's . They are just off of I70 on the Youngfield exit. Across the street from Applejack liquors. They are showing $20 a day for a basic snowboard rental package. They have always been pretty good. There is also Max snowboards otherwise known as Breeze ski rentals. They don't seem to have their Front Range pricing up. Really the Folks at Larson have always been pretty cool and generally have a great selection. I would check them out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There are Breeze ski rentals in Idaho Springs and Dumont/Downieville. Im not sure on the prices but I'd go to TBS in Dumont/Downieville because they have good equipment and they are just great people to deal with. If you get stuck in traffic they will wait (to a point) for you to bring the equipment back so you don't get charged for another day.

PS. the breeze in Dumont is the big yuppie place with the starbucks, and TBS is a tiny little building on the opposite side of the gas station just west of breeze.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, TBS is also a good shop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll check these out.


----------

